# NYU: Apply to both locations?



## TwelveMind (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm just wondering whether we are allowed to apply to both Tisch NYC and Tisch Asia at the same time?

In some of the previous threads, there were a few people that applied to both, while others seem to adhere to the graduate faqs on the Tisch website, which specifies not to.  So, what is the deal?

Thanks so much, and I would really appreciate some help in this regard!!


----------



## Jayimess (Nov 1, 2009)

If NYU says not to do it, then don't do it!  They have their reasons, and you wouldn't want to disturb the time-space-continuum or something.  

Best of luck!


----------



## Suzako (Nov 8, 2009)

Sometimes it seems that people who apply to NYU-NYC get offered admission to singapore  . . .


----------



## duders (Nov 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> Sometimes it seems that people who apply to NYU-NYC get offered admission to singapore  . . .



this is true to a certain extent. If NYC passes on a student, but feel highly about them, they may 'recommend' them for Singapore. However, I think Singapore now has a completely separate admission process now, so that unofficial policy may not be in effect anymore.


----------



## Joaquin (Nov 19, 2009)

I met with Peter from admissions at Tisch...and he said that you can apply to both programs. 
Apparently they didn't like that before, but now it's ok.


----------

